# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  Βιβλίο ψυχοθεραπείας

## Lina_kik

Καλησπέρα σας! Σκεφτόμουν να διαβάσω κάποιο βιβλίο ψυχοθεραπείας/ψυχολογίας όσον αφορά το άγχος και το πως θα μπορέσουμε να το διαχειριστουμε,αυτο και τις επιπτώσεις του ..δυστυχως χρήματα για ειδικούς δεν υπάρχουν..οποτε ίσως ένα καλό βιβλίο να βοηθούσε λίγο για αρχή..περιμένω προτάσεις!!

----------


## Dimikoko

Γεια σου,
για το άγχος συγκεκριμένα δεν ξέρω, θα σου πω όμως για δύο βιβλία που σίγουρα βοηθούν σε γενική βελτίωση και αυτοβοηθεια.. Σίγουρα το *Οι περιοχές των σφαλμάτων σας του Wayne Dyer είναι ένα βιβλίο που γνώμη μου είναι ότι όλοι πρέπει να διαβάσουν.. Όπως και το * Να κινείς τα δικά σου νήματα πάλι του Dyer.. επίσης ο Paul McKenna έχει ένα βιβλίο *Αλλάξτε τη ζωή σας σε 7 μερες και το * Αυτοπεποίθηση τώρα που βοηθάνε γενικότερα.. Τα βιβλία του McKenna αν τα αγοράσεις στα αγγλικά έχουν μαζί και ένα CD με ακουστικές οδηγίες και διαλογισμό.. Αλλά και πάλι κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο και δωρεάν.. 

Εγώ είμαι πάλι...

----------


## Lina_kik

> Γεια σου,
> για το άγχος συγκεκριμένα δεν ξέρω, θα σου πω όμως για δύο βιβλία που σίγουρα βοηθούν σε γενική βελτίωση και αυτοβοηθεια.. Σίγουρα το *Οι περιοχές των σφαλμάτων σας του Wayne Dyer είναι ένα βιβλίο που γνώμη μου είναι ότι όλοι πρέπει να διαβάσουν.. Όπως και το * Να κινείς τα δικά σου νήματα πάλι του Dyer.. επίσης ο Paul McKenna έχει ένα βιβλίο *Αλλάξτε τη ζωή σας σε 7 μερες και το * Αυτοπεποίθηση τώρα που βοηθάνε γενικότερα.. Τα βιβλία του McKenna αν τα αγοράσεις στα αγγλικά έχουν μαζί και ένα CD με ακουστικές οδηγίες και διαλογισμό.. Αλλά και πάλι κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο και δωρεάν.. 
> 
> Εγώ είμαι πάλι...


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## JohnyK33

Υπαρχει καποιο βιβλιο αυτοβοηθειας για την ΓΑΔ-Αποφευκτικη διαταραχη προσωπικοτητας,που να δινει κατευθυνσεις και τεχνικες βελτιωσης των συμπτωματων?

----------

